# Best Marches



## winchable

Trying to compile a CD of Marches and I've got my personal Favourites but I was wondering if anyone would like to add.
Some of them aren't marches, so much as they are military themed Music, but I would appreciate marches:

Heart of oak (of course)
Under the Double Eagle
Rule Britannia (The version I have is more..marchy)
Sunset

These are my few absolute favourites, I would like to hear any other suggestions, I'm aiming for about 22 tracks.

And I don't mean a Jodie, if I read anything about C-130's, Paratroopers or how you want to be Navy SEALS I will...well I won't wipe the post, but you've been warned about it. *stinkeye*


----------



## Inch

You mean like Regimental marches?

I've always loved Scotland the Brave and Bonnie Dundee.


----------



## x-grunt

Here's one, not really a march but more like martial music: The Maple Leaf Forever. Good ole Canuck tune   ;D

It's actually a song written as an anthem for confederation but it works as a march, esp. when done by pipes and drums.


----------



## jmacleod

The Dam Busters March, Eric Coates, Colonel Bogey, The Sound of the Guns, Stars and Stripes
Forever, Notre Dame Victory March, Life on the Ocean Wave, British Grenadiers, The Thin Red
Line, there are many, especially the official marches of various British and Canadian Regiments
- there are great Marching Band recordings, CD's etc. from the Nova Scotia International Tattoo
held in Halifax annually, which feature many military bands - a favorite in the Tattoo, is the
official March of the United States Marine Corps. MacLeod


----------



## goodform

black bear, highland laddy, wings


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Meeting Of The Waters
Mucking of Geordies Byre
Cock Of The North
Pipe Major Donald McLean Of Lewis


----------



## Michael Dorosh

The Royal Canadian Legion apparently endorses Horst Wesel Lied, which admittedly is catchy if you don't understand what the words mean.  I think some well meaning German lad wrote "nice" words to it recently but....

Haenschen Klein is also good - it is the one at the start of Cross of Iron.

Badenweiler Marsch was Hitler's favourite, but I don't like it for other reasons.  Radetzky Marsch, Washington Post, British Grenadiers, all good as is Kaiserjaeger Marsch.


----------



## vangemeren

I used to be a member of the Pembroke Legion community band. It's modeled off a brass band. We would play at Legion events in the area. This included Remembrance Day and Legion week. (I think thats what its called) I don't know if any are regimental or not. Some of the songs we played included: 

The Maple Leaf Forever 
My Boy Willy 
The Village Backsmith 
The Thin Red Line 
Colonel Bogey 
Military Escort 
Officer of the Day
Our Director

I can't remember any others right now, I'll post some more if I can think of some.


----------



## goodform

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Haenschen Klein is also good - it is the one at the start of Cross of Iron.



glad you said that, didn't think the Megaherz version was much of a marching tune!


----------



## casca

Hey lets not forget the RCAF Marchpast. It's my favorite. Scotland the Brave and Black Bear are also good


----------



## Freedom_Rider

I've got to say that the RCASC's "Wait For The Wagon" is the best I have ever heard.

But just about anything by John Philip Soussa will do, in a pinch I guess.


----------



## Steel Badger

I'll back you on Wait for the Waggon

I was very dissapointed that, at my father's funeral in Borden, the "still and thinking parts" were quite offended by my request that the RCASC march be played. 
Apparently the "politically correct" CF types were horrified by that...and wanted the March of the Logistics Branch played instead...
An affront to my father and to a great many of the old soldiers who were there in his memory.

Such pettiness could have ruined the funeral...but luckiily the day was saved by my Pipe-Sergeant....who played The Scottish Soldier......one of the old man's favorites, in stead.
and later Wait for the Waggon.......at the reception....     


I was heartened recently to overhear a conversation between a few Regular force  LOG NCOs' / WO/s who WANTED to bring back Wait For the Waggon among other things.....


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Veterans should have the right to be buried with their "former" trappings.  One of our legendary regimental officers who joined up as a private in 1939 and was a major in 1945, went on to command the regiment postwar, and also served as an Alderman in our city for many years - had his coffin draped with the Union Jack, by his own request, when we buried him just a few years ago.  He was born in Canada IIRC and was as Canadian as they come, but that was the flag he fought for, and he came from a long line of British military officers.  No insult or injury was perceived by anyone at the proceedings, or so I am led to believe...we all pretty much understood where he had been coming from.


----------



## Steel Badger

Mike....

I tried to get an RCASC flag for the HL that carried my father's coffin......
(At least that was done correctly)

I am in no way casting asperions on the Army in general,because the Officers and Soldiers who acted on our behalf (myMother and Sister and I) as the Unit liasons were outstanding....

just a clump of post integration yes men who denied my father the right to have his Corps flag at his funeral.


Dave


----------



## combat_medic

Century of Progress is another good Canadian tune, and I'm fond of The Liberty Bell if only because it's the same march from the opening credits of Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## George Wallace

Ah!  Yes!

The Scottish Soldier (Green Hills of Tyrol) has got to be one of the greatest.  I'm surprised that there were not more nominations for it from all our Highlanders.

GW


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

The 3/4 retreats (Green Hills, When the Battles Ore, Balmoral) are good, but nothing beats the swing of a 6/8 march.  Farewell to the Creeks, Blue Bonnets, Piobarachd Of Donald Dubh, Glendural Highlanders and Wi' A Hundred Pipers are just some examples.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Here's one, not really a march but more like martial music: The Maple Leaf Forever. Good ole Canuck tune   ;D
> 
> It's actually a song written as an anthem for confederation but it works as a march, esp. when done by pipes and drums.



Even though I do like the music of The Maple Leaf Forever, it is quite insulting to French Canadians. 



			
				The Maple Leaf Forever said:
			
		

> In days of yore, from Britain's shore
> Wolfe, the dauntless hero, came
> And planted firm Britania's flag
> On Canada's fair domain.
> There may it wave, our boast and pride
> And join in love together
> The thistle, shamrock, rose entwine
> The maple leaf forever.



It did not even give any lip service to the French that were the first Canadians of European descent. 

My two cents!


----------



## George Wallace

Heaven forbid....It never mentioned the Vikings who came before the French either.

GW


----------



## Steel Badger

In days of yore..
From Greenlands Shore,
Lief the Lucky hero came
And planted firm the raven flag
On Canada's fair domain
We'll keep it here, with axe and spear.....
And all drink mead forever
With Helmet's horned, and mail shirts bright!
The Maple Leaf Forever!


SKOLL!


----------



## jmacleod

Some of the best of the British Military Marches were written by Kenneth Alford, whose real
name was Thomas Rickets of the famous Royal Marine Band (Plymouth) - Alford's music is
featured in Canadian military bands of course, one of the best of which is the CF Band HMCS
Stadacona, who often provide concerts throughout the Maritimes. The CBC used to feature
"Morning Marchpast", focused on Alford and Sousa marches, in the 1940's and up to the early
1960"s including comment on marches in general from a wide variety of sources. In the 1950's
the Canadian Forces decided to increase the number of Regular Force military bands and recruited
many musicians in the UK and Holland in particular, a number of whom were members of the RCR
Band at CFB Gagetown NB, and London Ontario. Have fond memories of RCR Trooping the Color
at their London Ontario Depot, and later at CFB Gagetown NB - I believe Col Ian Fraser CD Director
of the N.S. International Tattoo was RCR Regimental Commander at the time. MacLeod


----------



## Big Bad John

Beware we marines are everywhere...LOL


----------



## ctjj.stevenson

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Heaven forbid....It never mentioned the Vikings who came before the French either.
> 
> GW



As a student of history, I stand corrected, and I am sorry that I forgot about the Vikings. However, I did not really want to talk about Newfoundland in my earlier quote because it did not really join Canada until 1949. 

However, the first people here were the First Nations, and they are still not really considered part of the founding peoples of Canada, (how every wrong).


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> In days of yore..
> From Greenlands Shore,
> Lief the Lucky hero came
> And planted firm the raven flag
> On Canada's fair domain
> We'll keep it here, with axe and spear.....
> And all drink mead forever
> With Helmet's horned, and mail shirts bright!
> The Maple Leaf Forever!
> 
> 
> SKOLL!



Heh

Beautiful.

Green Hills sucks - PPCLI dude has it right - 6/8 marches rule, especially if written by GS McLennan.


----------



## Love793

Regardless of who it offends, I'd have to vote for "The Maple Leaf Forever".  I also have a certain biase towards "My Boy Willie" ;D

O Canada seems to offend certain people in Canada as well.  To that I say: TO BAD!


----------



## x-grunt

ctjj.stevenson said:
			
		

> Even though I do like the music of The Maple Leaf Forever, it is quite insulting to French Canadians.
> 
> It did not even give any lip service to the French that were the first Canadians of European descent.
> 
> My two cents!



Fair enough. I never knew the words to it before. Still a stirring march but I see your point.


----------



## vangemeren

> I also have a certain biase towards "My Boy Willie"



That makes sense, it's the corps march for Armoured Core and the regimental march for the Windsor Regiment. I've played that song so many times as a former member of the Pembroke Legion Community Band. (I go into greater detail on my first post on the first page)

I found this site with the list of most of all the branch and regiment marches:
http://my.tbaytel.net/tgroulx/marches.htm

Some have links to a midi file of the song, but it is computer generated, to me it's just not the same.


----------



## sigpig

I can't believe no one has mentioned the PPCLI  medley of "Has Anyone Seen the Colonel?", "Tipperary" and "Mademoiselle from Armmentieres."  I've never marched to them, but I can't think of a more rousing group of songs to sing after a drink (or two, or ....) at a mess dinner. That brings back some good memories  

As far as marching to a song, "British Grenadiers" was my first and remains my favourite unit march.


----------



## DaveK

sigpig said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has mentioned the PPCLI   medley of "Has Anyone Seen the Colonel?", "Tipperary" and "Mademoiselle from Armmentieres."   I've never marched to them, but I can't think of a more rousing group of songs to sing after a drink (or two, or ....) at a mess dinner. That brings back some good memories
> 
> As far as marching to a song, "British Grenadiers" was my first and remains my favourite unit march.



Don't forget 'Begone Dull Care' or your can change your name from sigpig to something else!


----------



## pro patria

A mans a man, immortal memory


----------



## squealiox

i'm partial to the Bonnie Dundee, though not for its musical merits, necessarily.
anyway, does anyone know if there is a definitive CD set out there of Cdn regimental (or corps) marches?


----------



## sigpig

DaveK said:
			
		

> Don't forget 'Begone Dull Care' or your can change your name from sigpig to something else!



Just being a sig doesn't mean I have to like Begone Dull Care. In fact, after six years away, I don't think I would recognize it now, while those other songs I mentioned are seared in my memory forever.


----------



## big bad john

Hearts of Oak
British Grenadier
Washington Post


----------



## larry Strong

Erika
Hessen March


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Meeting of the Waters


----------



## Kat Stevens

Wings (of course)
Colonel Bogey

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Island Ryhno

The Banks of Newfoundland. Biased as I am! Also CHE these are NOT marches but they are military related songs that get played out here on the rock alot, "Waltzing Matilda" and the reply to Waltzing Matilda which is "The Green Fields Of France" or "William McBride" I prefer the Tommy Makem and the Clancy Brothers version.


----------



## winchable

> "Waltzing Matilda"




Only the people of the blessed rock could take a wierd song from Australia and somehow relate to it.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Alas it's true my friend  8)


----------



## Long in the tooth

sigpig said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has mentioned the PPCLI   medley of "Has Anyone Seen the Colonel?", "Tipperary" and "Mademoiselle from Armmentieres."   I've never marched to them, but I can't think of a more rousing group of songs to sing after a drink (or two, or ....) at a mess dinner. That brings back some good memories
> 
> As far as marching to a song, "British Grenadiers" was my first and remains my favourite unit march.



After practicing for weeks, watching the officer "promenade" for an hour and then troop the colours for an hour, nothing beats the crowd applauding and marching off to "Has anyone seen the Colonel".  The historical link to our vets was almost palpable.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

I never liked the PPCLI Medley.  And now that we have moved to Shilo, I would like to see the 2nd Battalions march changed from _Marche Winnipeg _ to something else.  Any suggestions?  I'm partial to the _Imperial March _ by John Williams.


----------



## Long in the tooth

sigpig said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has mentioned the PPCLI   medley of "Has Anyone Seen the Colonel?", "Tipperary" and "Mademoiselle from Armmentieres."   I've never marched to them, but I can't think of a more rousing group of songs to sing after a drink (or two, or ....) at a mess dinner. That brings back some good memories
> 
> As far as marching to a song, "British Grenadiers" was my first and remains my favourite unit march.


----------



## Danjanou

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> The Banks of Newfoundland. Biased as I am! Also CHE these are NOT marches but they are military related songs that get played out here on the rock alot, "Waltzing Matilda" and the reply to Waltzing Matilda which is "The Green Fields Of France" or "William McBride" I prefer the Tommy Makem and the Clancy Brothers version.



Several of us in the 1st Bn tried to convince the Co that either _ The Band Played Waltzing Matilda _ and/or _Willie McBride/Green Fields of France _ would make an appropriate slow march (listen to them, they're right tempo) for the Regiment (Gallipoli and Somme). The Band Captain wouldn't even listen to the arguments for it.


----------



## Art Johnson

As a Marching Off Tune how about The Black Bear, even the troops get involved in it.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Danjanou, you're correct of course, they would make very fitting and appropriate marches. I guess it's true you can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him drink. Unless it's the BlackHorse who of course is the drink and well you know  8)


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Art Johnson said:
			
		

> As a Marching Off Tune how about The Black Bear, even the troops get involved in it.



This is standard in our Regiment, Art - I hope it is with all Highland units!  And yes, the troops love it.  Not just troops, even family members.


----------



## Black Watch

Here's som marches:


For Higland rgt's: Hihgland laddie, Scotland the brave, Rowan tree, Old Rustic Bridge, Wings, Green Hills of Tyroll, and so on...


For the rest: RCAF Marcha past, Vive la canadienne, The longest day, Sambre et Meuse, and many more


----------



## redleafjumper

As a piper I couldn't resist posting to this thread.  I agree that 6/8's rock (MacNeil of Ugadale is nice and I quite enjoy Dr. Ross's  50th Welcome to Argyllshire Highland Gathering) but I would state that 2/4's are also very good.  I am partial to tunes by Donald Macleod, but I also like the traditional military tunes many such as Black Bear with Caller Herring, and The Meeting of the Waters that have already been mentioned.  The Barren Rocks of Aden is also a fine tune, and I also like Leaving Port Askaig as well as Lord Alexander Kennedy.  Surprisingly, I didn't see mention of Coc* of the North as a marching favourite. 

The Kilworth Hills is a good 4/4 for a procession and for slow marches there is always the Skye Boat Song and the Highland Cradle Song.  For funerals Dark Island and Lord Lovat's Lament work well as light music.


The old rifle brigade march "I'm Ninety-five" though not a pipe tune is also a great lift.


----------



## TCBF

I was going to post "Wait For The Wagon", the march of the Royal Canadian Army Sevice Corps, but I read the thread and was pleased to see I was not the only one who remembers it!

Does anyone have sheet music for it? 

And if anyone out there was ever in 138 Tpt Coy RCASC, this one is for you!

You can listen to it, here:   http://freepages.music.rootsweb.com/~edgmon/stwaitforwagon.htm


Information Lyrics 
The words and music were written by R. Bishop Buckley (of Buckley's Minstrels) and George P. Knauff. It was first published in Baltimore in 1851.   During the Civil War Southerners had a parody The Southern Wagon.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


R. Bishop Buckley 
Chorus:
Wait for the wagon,
Wait for the wagon,
Wait for the wagon,
And we'Il all take a ride.

1. Will you come with me, my Phyllis dear,
To yon blue mountain free ?
Where the blossoms smell the sweetest,
Come rove along with me.

Chorus: 

It's every Sunday morning,
When I am by your side,
We'll jump into the wagon
And all take a ride.

Chorus: 

2. Where the river runs like silver
And the birds they sing so sweet,
I have a cabin, Phyllis,
And something good to eat; 

Come listen to my story,
It will relieve my heart;
So jump into the wagon,
And off we will start.

Chorus: 

3. Do you believe, my Phyllis, dear,
Old Mike, with all this wealth,
Can make you half so happy
As I, with youth and health? 

We'Il have a little farm,
A horse, a pig and a cow;
And you will mind the dairy,
While I do guide the plough.

Chorus: 
     
4. Your lips are red as poppies,
Your hair so slick and neat,
All braided up with dahlias,
And hollyhocks so sweet. 
It's ev'ry Sunday morning,
When I am by your side,
We'Il jump into the wagon,
And all take a ride.

Chorus: 

5. Together, on life's journey,
We'll travel till we stop,
And if we have no trouble,
We'll reach the happy top; 

Then come with me, sweet Phyllis,
My dear, my lovely bride,
We'Il jump into the wagon,
And all take a ride.

Chorus: 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Our wagon's plenty big enough;
It's running gear is good.
'Tis stuffed with cotton round its sides
And made of Southern wood. 
Chorus:
Wait for the wagon,
The new Jeff Davis wagon.
The South is our wagon,
And we'll all take a ride. 

2. Carolina is the driver,
With Georgia by her side.
Virginia will hold our flag up,
And we'll all take a ride.
Chorus:


----------



## red836

I read through the whole thread, and just thought I'd ad my two cents. My favourite brass-band march is Voice of the Gun. I'm also a big fan of the PPCLI March Past, I will admit, as well as the Logistic Corp Marchpast. It's too bad that I dislike my own Regimental march (the RCMP Marchpast) but it is growing on me as a pipe tune.

As far as pipe tunes, Green Hills/Battles Over is way over done. I enjoy the 6/8 like any piper, adds a little something to the march, Mrs Lily Christie is quite a catchy tune. I will admit, that Scotland The Brave/Wings, when played well does sound fantastic. I'm not a fan of Black Bear though, I swear it is the only tune that some people know, who want to sound like they know pipe music. They're not marches, but my favourite pipe tunes of all time are Sands of Kuwait, Rose of Kelvingrove and Highland Cathedral. Road to the Isles is a great slow march. The band has started working on The Gael. Wow. Even just starting on it, I think it sounds fabulous, so I'll have to ad that to my lists of faves!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Regimental Marches of The Parachute Regiment

Quick March: Ride of the Valkyries (Wagner. arr Rippon, Keeling) 

Slow March: Pomp & Circumstance March No 4 (Elgar. arr Hicks)


----------



## TN2IC

TCBF said:
			
		

> I was going to post "Wait For The Wagon", the march of the Royal Canadian Army Sevice Corps, but I read the thread and was pleased to see I was not the only one who remembers it!
> 
> Does anyone have sheet music for it?
> 
> And if anyone out there was ever in 138 Tpt Coy RCASC, this one is for you!
> 
> You can listen to it, here:   http://freepages.music.rootsweb.com/~edgmon/stwaitforwagon.htm



My former unit was 331 Tpt Coy RCASC. Great song.. thanks.


----------



## cplcaldwell

TA40 and I must be thinking of a different Road to the Isles.

Sorry the only tune I can find is a crappy midi, but it should give you an idea, I'd like to here the 48th Pipes on this one...link to midi. Click 'Download Tune'.

I recall my grandfather whistling this tune many years ago. It still rings true.

Remembrance Day just past I was in a small det sent to a town outside Tronna. They had a very small pipe band but they did play this, quite a lilt.



Tipperary has got to be up there (not played nearly enough). 'Course I'm also partial to My Boy Willy.


----------



## time expired

A couple more-
                Garry Owen -USArmies 7 Cav. Regt. march
                Col. Bogie 
                Marine Corps Hymn
                Amazing Grace by The band of The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards the only march that made it 
to no. 1 on the hit parade!.
                The Russian Nation Anthem sung by the Red Army Choir
                 Ride of the Valkurie , Wagner, Watched 4 Bundeswehr Loepard 2s roar onto the firing point
at the last Canada Cup to this music played on a great speaker system set up for the competition,left
a lasting impression.This music was also used in the air assualt scene in Appocallipse Now .
                 And at the risk of being accused of knowing anything about Highland music the Black Bear ,Go 
the Watch.
                 Regards


----------



## combatbuddha

The EME Regimental march past has always been my fav
It is a combination of:
Aupres De Ma Blonde/ Lillibulero
A .wav of the March Past can be found at this link, as well as the words.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/emebranch/branch_history/branch_history_e.htm  :tank:

Arte et Marte


----------



## RangerRay

Here is a collection of infantry marches:

http://www.ducimus.com/Marches.htm

My favourite is _The Meeting of the Waters_ (of course!  ;D )
http://www.ducimus.com/mp3/The%20Meeting%20of%20the%20Waters.mp3

I also like:
_The Highland Laddie_ (and most Highlander marches)
http://www.ducimus.com/mp3/Highland%20Laddie.mp3

_British Grenadiers_
http://www.ducimus.com/mp3/The%20British%20Grenadiers.mp3

_48th Highlanders _ (not in this list)

Personally, I don't think _The Maple Leaf Forever_ makes a good march...it should be our rightful national anthem!


----------



## XMP

For pipes, The March of The Cameron Men (but as a Cameron and former CHofO I might be a bit prejudiced), and of course,  Black Bear.    For brass slow and quick marches there's Scipio, The Dutchess of Kent, and The Grenadier's Slow March. Lutzow's Wild Hunt tops my list for Rifle/Light Infantry marches. But for goose-stepping impressiveness, nothing beats Prussian Glory.


----------



## Spr.Earl

Che said:
			
		

> Trying to compile a CD of Marches and I've got my personal Favourites but I was wondering if anyone would like to add.
> Some of them aren't marches, so much as they are military themed Music, but I would appreciate marches:
> 
> Heart of oak (of course)
> Under the Double Eagle
> Rule Britannia (The version I have is more..marchy)
> Sunset
> 
> These are my few absolute favourites, I would like to hear any other suggestions, I'm aiming for about 22 tracks.
> 
> And I don't mean a Jodie, if I read anything about C-130's, Paratroopers or how you want to be Navy SEALS I will...well I won't wipe the post, but you've been warned about it. *stinkeye*



Che hit the Militia Highland Regimental web sites most have those down load thingee's ? MPJ's?
All the regimental march's and slow march's.
I did have them on my fav. web site's but forgot to put on my new puter.


----------



## niner domestic

Couple of my favourites are: Preobrajensky March (slow written by Donajowsky arr Sir Vivian Dunn), San Carlos March (written by Capt John Ware). I found this link to be quite useful for a listing of CF Marches and accompanied by some midis etc: 

http://my.tbaytel.net/tgroulx/marches.htm


----------



## TN2IC

At my old unit we had "Farewell to Nova Scotia" on the pipes. During the march pass, it would made you so proud to serve this nation. I love it.


----------



## GINge!

I've always liked "*John Peel*", "*The Meeting of the Waters*"  and "*Blue Bonnets over the Border*", and you can't go wrong with "*A Hundred Pipers*". For brass & Reed, gotta be "*Bonnie Dundee and The Keel Row medley*", though you'd be double-timing it, if it were a marchpast. 

Another one I have on file is just called "*The Buffs*", from the PWOR, great charging tune.


----------



## red836

If I hear Keel Row ever again in my life, it will be too soon! It was one of the 4 marches the Depot band played, and they played it....not well, but played it....over and over and over and over and....Maybe if I heard it played well, it might be different. Good lord, if we start a thread of marches we can't stand!!


----------

